# Pics of yesterday's septic install



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you do the drain field and the set the tank?

Nice attention to detail.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Bwahaha! that tank is so shallow! Up here everything is at least 5 feet in the ground for the sewer line and the tanks are buried with an average of 10 feet of soil coverage above the tank!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Spray heads in the back. The guy that makes the tanks for us sets them, we get the hole dug and sanded.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Why would you want your tanks at 10' down? Wouldn't want to service that. Tanks don't need to be that low here. Also, they still have to add backfill and grade the yard.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Why would you want your tanks at 10' down? Wouldn't want to service that. Tanks don't need to be that low here. Also, they still have to add backfill and grade the yard.


Probably to keep the septic tank from becoming a big ice cube every winter. Their water lines are 6' deep I bet.

David


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> Probably to keep the septic tank from becoming a big ice cube every winter. Their water lines are 6' deep I bet.
> 
> David


Roger that, frost line up here is 4-6 feet. Can reach 8' easily if there's vehicles pounding down the frost. I've seen a few commercial parking lot drains that were too shallow with some frost blocks that were insufficient. It's pretty cool when you lift the lid off a tank and the rings are full of hoar frost.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

alberteh said:


> Bwahaha! that tank is so shallow! Up here everything is at least 5 feet in the ground for the sewer line and the tanks are buried with an average of 10 feet of soil coverage above the tank!


You crazy albertains. Haha. We are 3 feet in the ground over here. But we don't get the cold. We don't install septic, I just stub it out of the wall. It's a mother license here. I do change the the pump on waterloo systems though.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice install😃


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

yeah all waterlines are installed minimum 8' deep here.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Forgot to look at location. Frost line isn't a big issue in texas. I couldn't fathom having to work at that depth.


----------

